# 1986 golf II PD130 swap, stage 4 GTB2260VK big turbo



## S3-Dan (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Started this in 2011 i will update as i get the chances but for now il let the pics do the talking until my next update 

Thanks

Start of life before work;












plum and green xirralic






after a detail






dig out.....



seats


goodies


old


new (recon)










Last setup.. now revised i will have pics later, Darkside rear mount and 02M 6 speed now being used 








Enough for now i think 
Hope you like it

Been running a year now its stripped back down for rebuilt engine, 02M with wavetrac diff, GTB etc etc i will explain with pics


----------



## S3-Dan (Mar 4, 2014)

VR6 280mm brakes 


MK4 fly by pedal and hydro clutch pedal 









previous cooler, now have an evo cooler







sneaky






compo P slots




Hella all reds and on the p slots with g60 arches




















cleaned and re done all the ducting etc 


Darkside rear mount ( in 2011 nothing was available for me)



Engine now back out for major work and stage 4 upgrades and paint 



02M front mount (on old mock block and gearbox)


Sachs 02M 550NM+ kit, also have performance DMF


Rebuild from Andy at ACR








Everything in the head is new, ARL head bolts and gasket too , currently still in bits so live updates from now


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW Dan great work :thumbup:
Waiting for updates :beer::thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Very nice  love the paint :thumbup:


----------



## S3-Dan (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks guys 

Progress today


----------



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

wow

awesome build. love the colour of the paint.

ultimate goal is to do a tdi in the cabrio. hats off to your sir.

can i ask one thing? can you please post up some detail of how you mounted the mk4 dbw pedal. just about to wrap up my 1.8t AUQ DBW in my mk3.5 cabrio. just want to see how you went about mounting your pedal.

looking forward to more


----------



## S3-Dan (Mar 4, 2014)

I just made a little bracket mate, crap pic of it tbh but it'd be different in yours anyway


----------



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

cheers

just wanted to get ideas from other places to maybe come up with a solution. gave it to my local shop to do

keep up the good work sir:wave:


----------



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

cheers

just wanted to get ideas from other places to maybe come up with a solution. gave it to my local shop to do

keep up the good work sir:wave:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap

exactly what i wanna do in my 85 west:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## S3-Dan (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## S3-Dan (Mar 4, 2014)

New sandwich plate 
New Sachs DMF clutch kit rated to 550NM+ 
sand blasted and painted in reflex silver 02M box with new wavetrac fitted by Darkside


----------



## S3-Dan (Mar 4, 2014)

Snug ! I've got some rerouting to do


----------



## S3-Dan (Mar 4, 2014)

little progress made, big delays from exhaust place shes been sat there weeks im promised she will be done by the time im home in 2 weeks 

Pipes are mock ups, now got the actuator with new bracket, custom heat shield and intake manifold back, all pipes covered in crackle black now too 
New drive shafts will be done aswel, no reason why she cant be started when i get home 

Getting new kunifer brake lines made and looking for some heat protection for the loom once i support it on the scuttle tray, still so much to do to tidy her up but getting there and that silly crankcase breather is going the distance lol only on there temporarily





next update should be boost pipes, exhaust, rad, loom, driveshafts and a clean up


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

Following because I :heart: tdi builds


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Very cool! Not very often you see a quality TDI build for POWA, keep it up!


----------



## spltshft (Jul 27, 2010)

Following for my 91.


----------



## MontanaMk2 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Sick Swap*

Nice car man love the color the color on my car is almost the exact same


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Updates! ic:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm using the same turbo except I'm going alh into my 85 westy. Def need one of the pd intake manifolds though


----------

